# Bike helmets on the river?



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

Has anybody used a bike helmet on the river? Here's the deal: we scored a Middle Fork permit for the beginning of July (lucky us!) and many people do not already own helmets. Could they use bike helmets or do they have to buy helmets made for whitewater?


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Bike helmet is better than no helmet, but not as good as a whitewater helmet. bike helmets are usually designed for one impact, or a couple in rapid succession if it has MIPS. Whitewater helmet is made for durability, and made to not hold water.
I would get a good whitewater helmet for the Middle Fork. If bringing folks down a less demanding river with fewer rapids, then maybe grab the Bike Helmet.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

helmets can be had for cheap too.. some cheaper than bike helmets. but if you're going with the don't have money for a new helmet deal, then I guess a bike helmet is better than no helmet.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

The deal is first-timers who don't want to buy helmets they may not use again.


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

Check out a local college for rental gear. Their Outdoor Education/Recreation programs often have inexpensive rentals. Make sure they have the proper PFDs as well.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

first timers on the middle fork? I'd highly advise a helmet..
$16 is cheaper than the average bike helmet. and provides the appropriate amount of protection. Hell I'd (me) buy one for somebody in your group to help make a difference. And encourage the rest to grab one too.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

PhilipJFry said:


> first timers on the middle fork? I'd highly advise a helmet..
> $16 is cheaper than the average bike helmet. and provides the appropriate amount of protection. Hell I'd (me) buy one for somebody in your group to help make a difference. And encourage the rest to grab one too.


$16 is indeed cheap. Is somebody selling them for $16 or is that a rental price?


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

fajawiebe said:


> The deal is first-timers who don't want to buy helmets they may not use again.


I would be hesitant to put first timers on the Middle Fork. Let them get started on other rivers. 
I was recently on a trip that had a first timer who was not ready for what we were getting in to. At one of the first rapids (Class IV), despite an experienced oarsman, their boat flipped. He began swimming to shore, which was an easy swim, and then inexplicably turned around to begin swimming toward the upside down raft. This meant swimming another Class IV rapid, before being rescued. Long story short, he ended up hiking out and of course others had to go with him for safety. 
There are plenty of rivers to get people started on.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

20.5" - 22.8" Vent Helmet Professional Climbing Hard Hat Rafting Arborist | eBay


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Tons of options out there. I would think bike helmets work if they are the more solid plastic with holes in it style vs the super lightweight ones designs for high air flow openings. Bern helmets for example. I know I've seen those worn on the river, snow, and bike.

sierra trading post alone has a ton under $25.
Helmet average savings of 51% at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

yup... lots of options, there are bike helmets (like the bmx style) that would be acceptable. but What i'm picturing is what a mountain or road biker would be wearing, all aerodynamic super light etc. - I would be scared to use them. But the BMX style helmets are generally a more than a $16 helmet that would be acceptable if you didn't already have an acceptable helmet.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

How much is your brain worth? Helmet is cheep insurance and can be resold. I second the "taking first timers on the MF" comment.


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

I am surprised to find the ok given for bike helmet use on here. I say no way. Bike helmets are designed protection and material wise for non water use and for a totally different impact type. 

The correct answer is tell your non rafters to get the correct equipment or don't go. The NRS Havoc helmets new are $40 then turn around after the week and sell them for $20. 

Not even talking about your friends will be the biggest looking tools on the river rocking their bike helmets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

It kind of drives me nuts seeing bike helmets on the river. I almost started a thread about it and to make a plead to not wear them on the river. Not even sure why it bugs me so much since I'm glad they are at least trying to protect themselves, but I guess it just a big red flag for me that they only did the bare minimum to prepare for the trip.

I agree that they are better then nothing...but only just. As stated, they are designed for one catastrophic impact rather then many small impacts like you usually see in whitewater use.

I think the one exception is some of the skateboard/BMX helmets, which are essentially a Protec helmet with different padding. Still not great in water, but at least better then your average road or mountain bike helmet.


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

When I see people on the river in bike helmets I think.... huh what a dumb ass and two S....t better keep an eye on them so they don't get them selves FU which stresses me out. 

Bottom line if they are wearing bike helmets they are just like his buddies up top. Never been rafting, don't have a clue, trying to save a nickel on protecting their head. Which leads me to question their over all judgement in general. 

Not someone I want to be on the river with. Maybe in class 1-2 but then what the hell do you even need a helmet for. Of course saying that tongue and check because in Brazil if your on the river you wear a rafting helmet so I have worn one every day all day for every class for the last 8 years. 

Now when I go back to the US it feels like I am driving a car whiteout my seatbelt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

For the last 4 years I have used a Nutcase skateboard helmet as my rafting helmet. I have a very difficult head to fit, and often wear kid/youth sized hats. I had a youth sized WRSI helmet years ago and it gave me such a terrible headache and fit so poorly that I quit wearing a helmet while rafting. After getting bounced off my seat on a MF trip, I decided to look for & wear a helmet again. I tried on every brand & style I could find in smaller sizes and they were all too big. I stumbled upon the Nutcase helmet and it was great. It fit great with a rear adjustment dial, and it offered good coverage plus a visor for sun. Nutcase used to make a water sport line, but those helmets didn't have the rear adjustment dial that made the skateboard helmet fit me so well. Looking at their current website, I think they have done away with the water sports helmets and just have bike & board lines now, plus I no longer see the adjustment dial. While a standard bike helmet was never on my radar as a rafting helmet, I do have confidence in my Nutcase to protect my head while rafting. Most importantly, it fits & I do wear it.

https://nutcasehelmets.com/collections/street


----------

